# Tilted Uterus



## Darlah

Anyone have a tilted uterus? Did it cause problems in early ultrasounds and being able to locate the baby? I'm in limbo waiting to have second U/s next week and am hoping it's just a fluke with my uterus or the equipement or SOMETHING.:wacko:


----------



## Freya

Hiya,

from what I hear having a tilted uterus doesn't increase your chances of miscarriage in the slightest.... BUT it increases the risk of having miscarriage misdiagnosed because of early ultrasound problems/detection, possibly up til 12 weeks even. So if the medical profession know about your situation, they wont jump to any conclusion.

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi. I have a significantly tilted uterus, and it has never been a problem for me in either conceiving or carrying a baby to term - this is my 3rd pregnancy.

I did have an incompetent cervix, but that was a completely seperate issue related to my first child's difficult birth x


----------



## b23

I had an early ultrasound yesterday and found out I also have a retroverted uterus. I thought I was 6+5 but the sonographer dated me as 6+1 so it's still early stages for me, but I did have to have an internal scan as the picture was no unclear. The sonographer said that was fairly common for women with a titled uterus. I've read that the problem normally corrects itself by 12 weeks due to the growth of the uterus so I would imagine that scanning the baby at 12 weeks would be easier and clearer.


----------



## Darlah

b23 said:


> I had an early ultrasound yesterday and found out I also have a retroverted uterus. I thought I was 6+5 but the sonographer dated me as 6+1 so it's still early stages for me, but I did have to have an internal scan as the picture was no unclear. The sonographer said that was fairly common for women with a titled uterus. I've read that the problem normally corrects itself by 12 weeks due to the growth of the uterus so I would imagine that scanning the baby at 12 weeks would be easier and clearer.

Did they have trouble finding the baby or was the baby just measuring small? And did they have trouble finding a heartbeat?


----------



## cw1975

They put me behind a week at an early internal scan and I had a tilted uterus - by the time I was 12 weeks it had corrected itself and my dates were what I thought they should be :)


----------



## AimeeM

I have one too, i only found out when i was 37 weeks gone! The mw said it can cause problems ttc but not in pregnancy and it is really common she said.

It normaly comes forward during labour but it can make labour longer as it has to come forward before the cervix thins and opens.


----------



## Missy86

I have one to and have never had a problem with scans

This is one from 7W, I think its very clear
 



Attached Files:







Scan pic 2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lauren10

I have a tilted uterus, and as far as I know all my ultrasounds were pretty normal. Here is my 7w5d one...and they found the hb just fine.


----------



## sonographer01

Tilted uteruses are often REALLY hard to scan on the tummy, but on internal scans they are usually really easy to see (as long as the bladder is fully empty) and there should be no probs seeing baby.


----------



## b23

Darlah said:


> b23 said:
> 
> 
> I had an early ultrasound yesterday and found out I also have a retroverted uterus. I thought I was 6+5 but the sonographer dated me as 6+1 so it's still early stages for me, but I did have to have an internal scan as the picture was no unclear. The sonographer said that was fairly common for women with a titled uterus. I've read that the problem normally corrects itself by 12 weeks due to the growth of the uterus so I would imagine that scanning the baby at 12 weeks would be easier and clearer.
> 
> Did they have trouble finding the baby or was the baby just measuring small? And did they have trouble finding a heartbeat?Click to expand...

All she could see was the gestational sac but it looked more thin and long than fairly round, and she couldn't see anything in it, but when she did the internal scan, the picture was clear and the heartbeat was clear to see on the screen :happydance:


----------



## Darlah

Well here is my update...went for second ultrasound and the baby was easier to find but still measuring at 7w4d and still no heartbeat I should be at 10w5d. Doc says she's sure it's over but if I want I can wait one week for my body to do what it should and if not I'll have my third scan next tuesday and then decide on inducing labor or D/C. So that is where we are. I wish my body would just take over but I'm sure next tuesday I'll have to decide for myself what is next. Anyone had to be induced to miscarry? I think that will be my choice but what should I expect. With my first M/C 6 years ago I eventually passed but had to have a D/C to get the rest. I don't want to have to do that again. 

Thanks to you all for your care and concern. ~Darlah~


----------



## Missy86

I am sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## isolabella

I have one too and I was told it would right itself as I get bigger. Noone seems concerned about it. My Mum said at the consultant appointment she had one and so did my Grandma and she had 7 kids so I'm not worried at all.

Make sure you drink lots before any scans though just to push it up a bit more. I too got put back a week and it took a while for sonographer to find the baby, but he was there x


----------



## AimeeM

I am so sorry to hear this hun xxx

I had a missed miscarriage also last year and had a D&C, i felt that was the best thing as it is quick and pain free. I would wait for the next scan tho just to be sure xxx


----------



## Darlah

Thanks all ....started bleeding yesterday...so at least I don't have to decide to do this. Not too painful or "messy" yet the worst is yet to come. Did go for my Rhogam shot as the weekend is here and shouldn't wait till monday. Guess it's over till next time for us ....How long did you girls wait/take to concieve again after a MC?


----------



## AimeeM

Took me 3 months hun, 3rd cycle xx


----------



## Wantabean

i had mc in jan and fell pregnant straight away. i also have tilted uterus but have always got pg straight away off birth control unfortunately they have ended in mc so fingers xd for this lil spud. hope everything goes well for you next time :hugs:


----------

